# Microsoft rushes out software fix to prevent browser attacks



## GotGarlic (Sep 18, 2013)

If you use the Microsoft Internet Explorer browser, you will want to read this.

Microsoft rushes out software fix to prevent browser attacks



> Microsoft Corp released an emergency software fix for Internet Explorer on Tuesday after hackers exploited a security flaw in the popular Web browser to attack an unknown number of users.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 18, 2013)

Typical.

I love this statement:

"...Kandek said he expects Microsoft to push out an update to address the issue within *two to three weeks*."​
Translation: For the next few weeks, people are left vulnerable.

I use MS software because it's dictated by my profession, but I'm increasingly appalled and alarmed by the lack of quality in their products.


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 19, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Typical.
> 
> I love this statement:
> "...Kandek said he expects Microsoft to push out an update to address the issue within *two to three weeks*."​Translation: For the next few weeks, people are left vulnerable.
> ...


 

Yep ... agree with all of that !




GotGarlic said:


> If you use the Microsoft Internet Explorer browser, you will want to read this.
> 
> Microsoft rushes out software fix to prevent browser attacks


 
Thanks for posting this GG ... I hadn't seen that article.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 22, 2013)

I am very grateful of the fact that Microsoft does not build airplanes.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 23, 2013)

Too many pork chops...


----------

